# What do you think about members always getting new reps . . .



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

It seems that while people scroll over and over other peoples rep pics and viv pics. They seem to want all of them!

While i am all for having pets, it seems members will join, aquire alot of reps in a short space of time then months later sell them. 

Do you think people get addicted to buying?


If they kept them all their life, then thats brilliant, but what upsets me is when they have them up for sale, when they get bored to only buy a new one a week later. . . 

any thoughts? Anyone else noticed it?


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I dont agree with it I call folk like that rent a pet I think a lot of people do it so they can say they have had all these different reps


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

yes , 

it is definatley a trend you see . it is something i am not ashamed to say i do . 
i started off with relatively easy reps to keep , then as my knowledge grows i will my want for other species . 
before getting my first reps i had no inclination of ever getting a snake , but as time went on and handling other peoples i began to realize that they are probably more tolerant of being handled than anything else 
unfortunately i cant/don't have the space/time to keep everything i would like so as things progress i will sell on what i have no space for . 

i do have certain animals i wouldnt like to sell but there are others that as time goes on i will sell .


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

It's not just new members who do it, I know a few keepers who have had reps for years and seem to swap and change more than their undies. Corn for two weeks, lizard for 2 weeks, brb for a week, frogs for a week etc etc.But then i'm one of these buy for life people. If there is an animal I desperately want I won't personally sell on what I currently own. I'll wait till the time comes where I can house them without having to get rid of a current pet, be it they die of old age, or we move house etc etc. Alot of people see keeping reptiles as a hobby, and I suppose that's where i'm different in a way...in fact I hate it being called that, as it makes the animals we keep sound disposable.


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wont ever get rid of reps I collect  the minute they come into my house they are my babies


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Well i Hope ill keep my reps for as long as i can keep them for


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> If they kept them all their life, then thats brilliant, but what upsets me is when they have them up for sale, when they get bored to only buy a new one a week later. . .
> 
> any thoughts? Anyone else noticed it?


didn't you at one point have a few corns and some snails?


Although i do agree, there seems to be a coulture of people buying / wanting something that they see on a thread. Then there's the ones who post asking what they can buy next.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Meko said:


> didn't you at one point have a few corns and some snails?
> 
> 
> Although i do agree, there seems to be a coulture of people buying / wanting something that they see on a thread. Then there's the ones who post asking what they can buy next.


yep, but i still have two snake, i sold on 3, as breeding plans changed.

I have kept my corn guss, since a hatchling, hes 7 1/2 now, and i will nevr let hime go. 

Same with the dogs, ones 7, my royal is here to stay.

And the snails where there as breeders, most rescues i re-homed.


Yeah, posting because they have an 'empty tank' or 'are bored, want a new pet' - i dont get it, surely its the pet then the tank


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

i think when people first come on here, there often new to the world of reps and when they see all the different species they fail over themselves, not believing they can own all these gorgeous animals, they dive in thinking, 

"wow i love the look of a royal, and a ratsnake, and those milksnakes, i want some beardies, and leos, and cresties and waterdragons etc...!"

they see them all for sale and jump at the chance to buy them before they fall through there fingers, not beliveing the oppurtunity will ever come round again, then a few monthes in when the bills come throug and food costs so much and all of a sudden a vets trip appears because someones got the sniffles, they start to slow down, sell one, realise the ones that truly interest them and the ones that they only wanted for wow factor.

some people never grow out of this, but the majority will


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

as reptiles in my opinion don`t form an emotional attachment to their keeper i don`t see a major problem wih moving them on.
As long that is that they are passed on to someone you feel can look after them.


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

i agree with the whole trend thing and as for ppl buying too much too fast thats because they can in april this year my mom bought me a hi yellow leo and now i have 5 thats pretty fast tbh but i love em too bits and will never do them wrong i.e. mistreat one of them,and recently my gf has wanted a bd and i want a uro we will probably get them soon so im guilty of it too but its true what they say you buy one and thats the start of an addiction all in all i think it all balances out (could be wrong) but ppl do buy iguanas and chams etc and not realize what theve let themselves in for and thats why u see loads in rescue centres thats out of order as i think ppl should at least reaserch wht there buying !!!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I got my first 2 leopard geckos in early May its august and I now have 7. A few people have said to me dont you think its time to slow down.But I dont think its anyone else business, I have time to look after them all, they are all cleaned out, feed and handled on a daily basis. I dont see a problem and they are all pets and none will be going up for sale only any hatchlings they have.


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I got my first 2 leopard geckos in early May its august and I now have 7. A few people have said to me dont you think its time to slow down.But I dont think its anyone else business, I have time to look after them all, they are all cleaned out, feed and handled on a daily basis. I dont see a problem and they are all pets and none will be going up for sale only any hatchlings they have.


thank you well said i didnt really explain myself well did i in my post lol


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i had a corn but sold her on to someone on this forum so i could get beardies i dont think its a problem if you know the buyer is going to care for it. i agree though with the moniters and iguanas, we were looking at buying a bosc until i came on here and loads of helpful ppl told me all about them, changed our minds after that. Ppl should really look into the bigger reps before buying them


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been lurking on this forum for a couple of months with the view to getting a bearded dragon. I could buy one now but i still want to find out as much as i can before i get one. I've learnt a lot from everyone so when the time is right i will get one.

The real problem is on the exotic boards...Nerys and her pictures of her skunks has really made me want one but i know that i won't be in a position to care for one properly until my son is older and i've finished uni. i can but dream :flrt: 
I don't know how attached reps get to their owners, all i can liken it to is a human moving house, which is stressful as hell. Then again i suppose none of us know what's around the corner, so as long as a new owner can be found then it keeps the reps out of the rescue centres.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I feel quite lucky that I am passionate about particular species, and can pass up most other species quite easily...... but if a corn snake I want comes along.... it's irresistable, I must have it :lol2:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I am guilty of impulse buying, I've kept myself constrained to an extent and have only sold on 2 corns.

The 2 corns which I originally bought as my intro into snakes. As a lot of people do I moved on from corns and wanted something a little different, I got a royal as fancied something with a bit more bulk, spotted pythons were a definite impulse buy but have since paired up my first one and am now slowly collecting ATB's which I love!

I kind of regret selling the corns now as they could of been my first breeding project.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

once u start getting into herps there is this temptation (since they dont need as much room as say a cat or dog) to go abit crazy there is also empty viv fever (which i currently have but have managed to hold out on willpower alone) 

i also went a bit mad when i first got into this but time financial and space restraints stopped me from buying anything.

but yes i agree during the first 12months of owning herps people go over the top and sometimes put there wants over the care needs of the animals and sometimes people dont grow out of this phase

i dont have an issue with people buying lots of animals and keeping and caring for them properly or people selling the odd pet (sometimes things just dont work out) but people who switch all the time annoys me because i dont think they have the right attitude towards there pets and those that get loads then have to sell them off because they "realize" they cant care for them correctly should have used there brains before they acted


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i have to agree with christy here..

i am passionate about crested geckos and bearded dragon morphs.. apart from that i can resist anything.. especially corns LOL


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

it upsets me especially when you see fussy feeders or reps that you think have gone to a life long home up for sale a week or later.
It happened to me, i spent months getting a snake eating and then 2 weeks after i sold it, it was up for sale at more than double the price with no mention of its history.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

There are a few younger people on here, who seems to be endlessly buying and selling slightly larger snakes. That pees me off somewhat.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

people that buy a lot of reptiles there must be rich!... send me that money..make the check payable to: david lars....:lol2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I have to say I am an utter snake snob these days. I can resist 99% of anything that comes up on the classifieds. What I want is in the £1000-£5000 price range or extremely rare (most of the time it's both). And no, I am not talking about morphs of any kind. I am soooo glad I couldn't care less about royals morphs LOL. It must be torture for you lot...

Anything I buy is a "snake for life". My snakes are pets. I own them because they are beautiful fascinating creatures NOT for what they can do for me or what babies they produce. Unfortunatley too many people own snakes they don't really want HOWEVER they have fabulous hets and can make them expensive babies. I absolutly disagree with this. I buy what I want, I don't want to wait. I don't care if any of my snakes ever breed, just as long as they are healthy and happy. 

The majority of new keepers go through the impulsive buying stages. But I think you HAVE to go through it to find out what you want to own and what you don't. The only way to develop deep passions about a particular species is to experience many differen't ones and see which does it for you. 

I think the reasoning behind rehoming/selling animals is irrelevant, It's the homes they go to that matter. Why is everyone so concerned with that other people have and do? Be content with your own animals...


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

for me its not so much that reptiles are my pets as my hobby. I may see one type that appeals to me and i will do all the research, get the setup, make it perfect and then buy an animal or two. The most satisfying part of the hobby is learning, researching, providing and observing the animals i like. I am an avid record keeper and have journals detailing each of my animals feeding habbits, weights, measurements and environmental conditions.

Once i feel i have learnt as much as i can, i will often rehome that animal and its viv to a person that i know will provide it with a wonderful lifelong home. I may on occasion sell it on to raise cash for the next project. I am currently setting up a vivarium for some pancake tortoises. I know 99% that these will be keepers, just like the other torts i have. and i will also keep all of my beardies. But i have sold on a few royals, kept 2 as pets, and i am now considering selling my CWD and his beautiful big home meade vivarium. 

But i dont think that makes me a bad person, just because i dont get emotionally attached to some of the animals i have. I see some as subjects to study, some as pets and others as part of the familly. It basically comes down to me seperating them into categories i geuss.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

HUMAN NATURE , besides if people dident sell , people couldent buy, also WHERE did you buy your reps from??? A PETSHOP prehaps? so after you bought there surley the petshop then re-orderd more stock to sell :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> HUMAN NATURE , besides if people dident sell , people couldent buy, also WHERE did you buy your reps from??? A PETSHOP prehaps? so after you bought there surley the petshop then re-orderd more stock to sell :lol2:


Think your missing the point


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Since reptiles don't form bonds with their owners like dogs do I don't have a problem with it persay, as long as the owner is finding competant owners for their charges (its a responsibility) and not dumping them with the rspca and giving snake keepers a bad name.
I have snakes I would never give up, but I can see why people would upgrade as they got more experience/went on to breed higher end morphs etc. For example, most people aren't going to get a burm as their first snake, but may well end up wanting one down the line. I don't really agree with getting a snake you don't really want in the first place though. (just because mum says you can't get a burm/retic whatnot)

Its not the selling on thats the morally wrong bit, its the not caring where that animal goes to and what kind of life it might have.


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

well i think everyone has valid points ! you have to start somewhere and who are other people to judge?(well i guess there the type of ppl that call the RSPCA on you lol) but honestly if we were all the same life would be boring and thered be less bargains out there for begginers like me to buy :blah: but the problem doesnt just exist in the rep world its a problem with all pets ie dogs and cats.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

unfortunately peoples circumstances change as unfortunately I know at the moment, hence quite a few of my pets on classifieds.

I didn't buy any of them with the intention of selling them at all, it's just life can be s**t and you have to do stuff you don't want to.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

sort of went through that phase my self when i first started, the majority of it was inverts though...

i only keep a certain genus hobby wise now, and just have 2 boas as pets.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

MSL said:


> unfortunately peoples circumstances change as unfortunately I know at the moment, hence quite a few of my pets on classifieds.
> 
> I didn't buy any of them with the intention of selling them at all, it's just life can be s**t and you have to do stuff you don't want to.


 
i know the feeling, me and my ex split up i sold everything i had,then ended up getting back together 4 months later.:bash:


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

This subject is like much in this world really its subject to subjecture and alters from person to person you will always have the childish forever seeking the new and the exciting the lazy who will sell on whats to much hastle the self rightious who will keep anything wether they like it or not or can even give it the real care it needs (at times you have to make that rational descison wether you can actualy do what needs to be done better than someone else) just to feel better about themself.

You have the useres who will buy and sell indescriminately, the conmen who do rehoming for profit and the downrite c:censor:ts who buy things cos they look fun and disreguard there care till the animal needs terminating for its own sake. There the worst the people who dont and cant give a f:censor:k, id happily castrate the c:censor:ts myself.

But then you have people who progress in a hobby they get there beardies then there bosc and tbh after that they cant go back to a gecko, but they take it on cos sum daft twat has it on calcisand and feed it now but mealworms when its about 4months old, but its just not there interest or niche so they home it with a gecko person?

Is the rep disposable no, if it was the would just feed it to the bosc, they give it the best of care but they have other reps they have more interest in, so why try to fit the square peg in the round hole?

Place the rep with someone who will love it to bits?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 21, 2008)

Every one I ever brought or was given to me I kept until I had no choice but to give them up because I suffered damage to my pelvis and couldn't walk properly for over a year (6th months I couldn't walk at all).

I'll probably be exactly the same this time round, but then I'm very specific about what species I want to keep. Having said that, I've taken years to get to the point where I know really what I want to concentrate on.

I still get tempted though at times...so I can understand the 'I want to keep everything I see' (Why do GALS have to be so irresistibly cute?) feeling.


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

I am moving very quickly.

I agree with much of what Bendigo says.

:2thumb:

I care for all my animals passionately and the folks at my local joke about me setting up a bed there. :lol2:

I am thinking about my purchases though and although I definitely have 'the fever' right now, I am careful to ensure that I can care for the animals both now and for their whole lives.

I am starting to develop a focus in snakes: medium to large Boids, and I am just venturing into the world of T's - which is doing me the world of good with regards to my minor insect phobia.

I don't intend on selling any of my animals right now.

I reserve the right to do so in the future though - should I need to due to circumstances beyond my control.

I do worry sometimes that those who do not have access to either the money or the animals themselves may become envious of people who are able to move at a rapid pace or purchase high end animals (I myself would never spend serious morph money). That would be a shame.

: victory:

Tara xxx


----------

